# Top 10 Tech Accessories To Help Fido Get Fit



## PetGuide.com

> The New Year has arrived, and with it comes a long list of resolutions. If you’re determined that this is the year you’re going to get in shape, we found 10 fit tech trends that let you include your dog in your resolution. These pet-friendly fitness gadgets and apps do it all, from donating to a local shelter when you walk your dog, to keeping track of your dog’s health information and sending it to your vet. Even if you have no plans to build the perfect body, we’d still recommend geeking out with all these cool dog gizmos!


Read more about the Top 10 Tech Accessories To Help Fido Get Fit at PetGuide.com.


----------

